# The Peaceful Valley - Gore Mountain, NY



## SkiRay (Apr 22, 2016)

We ask that you watch this one to the end - you might like what you see...  
 Our son narrated, which to us is special. 

Featured on the Gore Mountain website we bring you " Peaceful Valley":





 
Peaceful Valley (by Alicia Alba) 

Every Friday, 
We head out of the city;
To escape the hustle and bustle,
And to find our little  piece of serenity.

This weekend is no different.
We are especially excited,
Because we are headed to Gore Mountain,
A place we have not skied in many years.

It truly is a beautiful place.
By taking just a short Gondola from the base,
You find yourself, 
In the middle of the Adirondack Park.

It is a place,
To lose oneself in its tranquility.
Those that find it, 
Know the feeling.

You return.
Even if just for a little while,
To get that feeling once again, 
Of Peaceful Valley.

Thank you, 
The Alba Family


Location: Gore Mountain, NY

#albaadventures
#pico
#winter
#whereiswinter
#Gore
#moregore
#bluebird
#tele
#dropknee
#telemark
#springskiing
#alba
#skiing
#snowboard
#ste
#icecoast
#nikon
Shot with Nikon p7700 and Firefly6S

In cooperation with NYSkiBlog.com, Sartatoga Skier and Gore Mountain
http://www.nyskiblog.com
http://saratogaskier.blogspot.com/
http://www.goremountain.com/


----------



## St. Jerry (Apr 22, 2016)

Did Gore even open this year?


----------



## SkiRay (Apr 23, 2016)

cps27 said:


> Did Gore even open this year?



Yes..  We only had this one day to shoot this film and the conditions were great. What a pretty place... 

If I may ask, what did you think of this story/film?

R


----------



## St. Jerry (Apr 23, 2016)

You missed Gorebits coulior

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## amf (Apr 23, 2016)

You keep getting better at this... nice job. They could have brought a little more snow in for you, though!
Seriously, good story, nicely paced, esp. at the end when it gets that slow, end of day feeling. 
Your son's narration seemed to improve as he went; I liked your music selection, and your judicious use of slo-mo.
I thought you cut away from some of the shots a little too quick – the mural comes to mind. 
I’ve wanted to get to Gore for some time, and never have yet – makes me want to all the more!
====
And good tele form!


----------



## SkiRay (Apr 23, 2016)

cps27 said:


> You missed Gorebits coulior



Ahh..  Where would we find that..  Isn't that the top of Rumor?  If so, my son and I jumped off it.


----------



## St. Jerry (Apr 23, 2016)

Under dark side double right before it crosses open pit.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## SkiRay (Apr 23, 2016)

amf said:


> You keep getting better at this... nice job. They could have brought a little more snow in for you, though!
> Seriously, good story, nicely paced, esp. at the end when it gets that slow, end of day feeling.
> Your son's narration seemed to improve as he went; I liked your music selection, and your judicious use of slo-mo.
> I thought you cut away from some of the shots a little too quick – the mural comes to mind.
> ...




Thank you, thank you.. Alicia and I figured that the longer videos people were watching more (not all but, more) especially when narrated. We aren't TGR or Warren Miller and at my age with my knees, you will not see me jump any cliffs (any more).  My son came up with the narration himself and as a family we all take turns behind the camera.  We still have NO clue what we are doing but, we are for sure getting better and have a long way to go. 

It took us 4 years to get back to Gore and after returning for that one day, we so look forward to going back. Thank you AMF.  And thank you CPS27.


----------



## AmmergauerTele (Apr 23, 2016)

I enjoyed it - makes me want to go skiing with my family!  Way to get after it, jealous.


----------



## SkiRay (Apr 29, 2016)

Someone just pointed this out! Very nice... 

And we had got coverage by a European ski and snow sports magazines facebook page.   I guess it's alright.


----------



## SkiRay (Jun 14, 2016)

AmmergauerTele said:


> I enjoyed it - makes me want to go skiing with my family!  Way to get after it, jealous.



Thanks.. Missing the ski season for sure. Maybe next year we can do an edit with your family...


----------



## SkiRay (Jan 17, 2018)

Something I just came across and totally flattered - Jordan Manley liked this edit. If you have not seen Jordan's work - then please do. Its amazing - so flattered big time. Finding out nearly 2 years later.


----------

